# Eggs dying just before tads?



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok, I've been having some wierd problems with eggs dying right when they are almost finished developing. I have plastic jar lids or tupper ware lids as egg deposit sites then when there are eggs I put the bottom on top and remove them and let sit till developed. Occasionally I'll check them and if they seem dry I'll spray them a bit. The temp in the room is 68-78. and other than that I can't think of anything I'm doing differenty then when I was raising frogs a few years ago. ???? any help. What do you do? So far, the only frogs I've got breeding are vents and el cope auratus.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

We remove our eggs, and then add a water + methylene blue solution. We add enough so the water comes up about 75% up the height of the egg mass. This ensure that they are kept wet. 

We are actually in the stages of making another video tutorial on how we do our egg care, but this has helped our mortality rate A TON.


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll try it. Thanks


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

AaronAcker said:


> We remove our eggs, and then add a water + methylene blue solution. We add enough so the water comes up about 75% up the height of the egg mass. This ensure that they are kept wet.
> 
> We are actually in the stages of making another video tutorial on how we do our egg care, but this has helped our mortality rate A TON.


Sorry for stealing the thread!  What do you use the methylene blue for? Is there a specific type of methylene blue you need? Also how much do you put?

Sorry for all the questions just a little curious, I think this can help my eggs develop more often.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The methylene blue is generally used to help prevent mold. You can get it at any fish/aquarium store. Of course Aaron will have to chime in on how much he uses.
Doug


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Just enough to turn the water a light blue.  I mix in small amounts so even a droplet is too much.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Of course another option is to use tadpole tea to prevent molding.


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you for your help guys. What is better to use? Would it be the tad tea or methane blue?

-Clemonde


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

really depends. We use both methylene blue and tad tea. 

While the eggs are developing we use the methylene blue. We mix it in a 12oz container separate, so not to have too much. Like mentioned, it really doesn't take much.

We do this to prevent mold, and yeah to keep the jelly sac 'wet', as its pretty dry in this part of Colorado.

When the tads break from the jelly we keep them in 'tadpole tea' through out development. 

Pic showing color of methylene blue w/ water color...









'tadpole tea' tadpole development set up


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

What sort of water are you spraying on the eggs. I was using RO water and was having the same problems. When I switched to tad tea or aged/dechlorinated tap water for spraying the eggs, the problem went away. I am guessing the osmotic pressure may have been stressing the eggs/embryos.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Good point. We use RO water, but always add something too it. Pure RO water is not good, except if you breed discus. We usually add a few drops of blackwater extract just so its not pure RO


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. I cant wait to try out a few new things with my eggs, tads, and frogs. 

-Clemonde


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like a vitamin A deficiency in the adults frogs could be the problem.


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

Im looking at a few different brands for the methylene blue. What do you guys use. I founds Rid-All and Kordon ?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I use the Kordon brand.


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. I just ordered a bottle of the Kordon. I cant wait to try it out. Im sure it is going to make the biggest difference. 

-Clemonde


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

To keep from cluttering up the board with another thread of the same topic ill post here. Im having the same problem. My imitators have laid 2 clutches of 2 eggs and all four eggs were laid inside bromeliads in hard to see spots. They start out with clear jelly that turns milky white over the course of a week. Then they start to shrink before disappearing. Id like to see the parents raise the tadpoles as opposed to pulling them. I bought them to watch their parental care, not artificially raise the tads myself. Would it be safe to gently wipe the next clutch with a q-tip dipped in methylene blue and leave them in the vivarium for the parents to transport?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I dont think I would attempt to wipe them w/ a mix. Instead you may just want to make sure your vivs humidity is super high. Kinda sounds like they are drying out?? Our imitators always lay in hard to get spots, and we just remove the eggs if they are in a spot we can get too.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Okapi,

This does sound like a humidity problem. The parent frogs will also help out by peeing on the egg mass to keep it moist and fungus free. I don't think it would be a good idea to use the methylene blue unless you are removing the eggs to incubate separately (in which case, the mb is a good idea)

Take care, Richard.



Okapi said:


> To keep from cluttering up the board with another thread of the same topic ill post here. Im having the same problem. My imitators have laid 2 clutches of 2 eggs and all four eggs were laid inside bromeliads in hard to see spots. They start out with clear jelly that turns milky white over the course of a week. Then they start to shrink before disappearing. Id like to see the parents raise the tadpoles as opposed to pulling them. I bought them to watch their parental care, not artificially raise the tads myself. Would it be safe to gently wipe the next clutch with a q-tip dipped in methylene blue and leave them in the vivarium for the parents to transport?


----------

